
Show HN: Innovators in Residence (soft landing for former startup founders) - scott_b
http://www.innovatorsinresidence.com/
======
brudgers
Since there is nothing for people to try out or play with, the site doesn't
really meet the spirit of "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

